# Just need someones input about the diversity lottery



## np67 (Jan 25, 2010)

I have been generally having a look here for a while. I am just confused about the diversity lottery. I looked at the instructions for the diversity lottery at the following site:

Electronic Diversity Visa Lottery

It states on page 2 of the PDF under requirements for entry that

"Second, if you were born in a country whose natives are ineligible, but neither of your parents were born there or resided there at the time of your birth, you may claim nativity in one of your parents' countries of birth if it is a country whose natives qualify for the DV-2012 program".


Now about me, I was born in London and reside here ofcourse, but my mother was born in India and my father was born in Uganda. I am also single. I know Uganda is a qualifying country but India is not. Would I be able to enter the diversity lottery based on my fathers place of birth?

I have a horrible feeling I am clutching at straws here, but worth a shot.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

np67 said:


> I have been generally having a look here for a while. I am just confused about the diversity lottery. I looked at the instructions for the diversity lottery at the following site:
> 
> Electronic Diversity Visa Lottery
> 
> ...


You can claim Uganda if you can prove your parents were resident there at the time of your birth and were only temporarily in the UK. For example, if your father was a Ugandan diplomat on a posting to London, that'd work nicely.


----------



## np67 (Jan 25, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> You can claim Uganda if you can prove your parents were resident there at the time of your birth and were only temporarily in the UK. For example, if your father was a Ugandan diplomat on a posting to London, that'd work nicely.


Hi thanks for your reply. Unfortunately my parents were residing here in the UK when I was born. Let's just say if I applied for the dv lottery and won, what would happen?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

np67 said:


> Hi thanks for your reply. Unfortunately my parents were residing here in the UK when I was born. Let's just say if I applied for the dv lottery and won, what would happen?


You'd need to prove to the consular officer that your parents were not resident in the UK. If you couldn't do that, the visa would be denied -- probably after you'd spent $$$ and time doing the rest of the visa paperwork.


----------

